# North Carolina



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hello, this is my first post on sailnet. I recently bought a Ranger 28 and keep it in a slip on Camp Lejeune, and am looking to meet some other people sailing on the Carolina Coast. Any experience I can get, especially with more experienced sailors would be valuable, or any tips on cruising or racing around here.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Welcome aboard Ben. You're kind of in the middle there on the New River. Lots of Carolina sailors, but most are north of you. You might want to check out NCsail.org . Most members are on the Neuse River, but they seem to have a lot of group activities and room for crew.


----------

